# Thyroid nodules and meningioma



## Iamflavored (Oct 10, 2016)

A few months ago I was diagnosed with having a meningioma. Small brain tumor. Fast forward to now I have two thyroid nodules. My endo is now following my brain scans and follow ups. Would anyone know why she wants involved in that as well? The brain tumor was small, 1cm. And I'm suspecting it'll be that way at my next scan next month. Just curious what others think. Sorry if this is posted on wrong board


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know why, specifically, but usually when you are being for two conditions simultaneously, the doctors involved usually communicate with each other and/or share records so their treatment plans aren't contraindicated with one another.


----------



## Iamflavored (Oct 10, 2016)

Makes sense. My meningioma isn't really being treated except being monitored. Im really hoping they aren't connected though. I must have bad genetics. ????


----------



## Iamflavored (Oct 10, 2016)

Do you happen to know what it means when they labeled my nodules superior and inferior? I'm imagining inferior is behind the superior one? Wondering how they do the the biopsy if thats the case.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Iamflavored said:


> Do you happen to know what it means when they labeled my nodules superior and inferior? I'm imagining inferior is behind the superior one? Wondering how they do the the biopsy if thats the case.


I'm thinking it's larger vs. smaller. Front/back would likely be anterior/posterior.


----------



## Iamflavored (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh. Now I feel really dumb. Thank you though! ????


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, it was a good guess!


----------

